# Endlers at PetSmart



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey, just a note. 

If anyone is looking for Endlers. I saw some Black Cobra Endlers at my local Petsmart in MI. 

The girl I talk to there was very excited to see me because I had asked her about endlers and she knew nothing about them. She could'nt wait to tell me they finally got some in.

By the way is $2.99 each a good price for them?

Also saw ottos there for the first time, on sale for $1.

*w3*w3*w3


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh! I ought to check my Petsmart. Black Cobra endlers might get along great with my female betta! As for Otos, a lot of people seem to have trouble keeping them alive. Otherwise, I'd have gotten a couple by now. I just hate finding dead fish (although its only happened to me twice, its still a big shock).


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Endlers are cool fish and that seems like a pretty normal price for them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just be careful as most of them out of petsmart/petco are usually hybrids.


----------



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Is there any easy way to tell if it's a hybrid? What should I look for?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You look at colors, endlers colors are more floresence, finage is different, body will be wider than pure endlers


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Good price, probably a hybrid but pure endlers will cost a lot more, and will have to be special ordered from a breeder. Black isn't an endler's form, so there is probably some guppy in there, most likely. It's hard to avoid, and it should remain a small, really nice fish anyway.

Otos really need current. If you have a high flow and lots of algae, they aren't hard, but if the water moves slowly or you miss a weekly 25% water change, good luck.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Black bars are wild type endler. If the top fin has any color to it, its hybrid, I have been raising endlers for 7 years now. Mine came from last collection.


----------

